# XSS verhindern



## LL0rd (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur mal eben kurz nachfragen, ob es bereits eine Klasse gibt, die XSS unterbinden kann? Oder eine Klasse, die ein String auf HTML Inhalte untersuchen und diese rauslöschen kann?

Danke!


----------



## limago (16. Juni 2007)

Schau Dir das mal an:

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2005/09/20/handling-web-app-input.html

Gruss


----------

